# illinois/wisconsin/minnesota - loom for sale FYI



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

http://madison.craigslist.org/art/523565631.html

I know nothing about this particular loom but thought someone here might want to take a look.

Cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have too many looms I'm not using right now!

Thanks for the heads up.

eta:

Had to go look - seems to be about the same as the floor loom I have.


----------

